# Ladyfingers - Sun Dress, White Furry Shrug and Hat



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
April, 2013


SUN DRESS - WHITE FURRY SHRUG - HAT

#6 and #8 needles, self-striping yarn in #2 (fine) or #3 (sport) weight yarn for the sun dress, 
Angora or metallic-furry ICE yarn in white for the shrug and hat

SUN DRESS

With self-striping yarn, cast on 72 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. 
Knit 14, BIND OFF 12, Knit 20, BIND OFF 12, Knit remaining 14.

(Note: After binding off you will have one stitch remaining on the needle. This will count as the first stitch in the knit 20 instructions - so you will only have to knit 19. When you complete binding off for the second strap, you will only have to knit 13 to finish the row.)

Knit 14, CAST ON 4 stitches, Knit 20, CAST ON 4 stitches, knit 14. = 56 sts.
Stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) for 10 rows.
Rib in K1, P1 for 6 rows. (at waistline).
Knit and increase in every other stitch for the skirt.
Stockinet stitch for 10 rows. Drop self-striping yarn.
Pick up white angora/metallic-furry yarn and KNIT 2 ROWS. Drop angora.
With self-striping yarn, stockinet stitch for 4 rows. Drop yarn.
With angora/metallic-furry yarn KNIT 2 ROWS. Drop angora.
With self-striping yarn, knit and INCREASE in every fifth (5th) stitch.
Stockinet stitch for 3 rows.
With angora, KNIT 2 ROWS.
With self-striping yarn, knit and INCREASE in every fourth (4th) stitch.
Stockinet stitch for 3 rows.
With angora, KNIT 2 ROWS.
With self-striping yarn, knit and INCREASE in every third (3rd) stitch. Cut a long strand for sewing back seam.
With angora, KNIT 3 ROWS - bind off. Sew back seam.

WHITE FURRY SHRUG ( Shrug pattern previously posted)

#8 needles - white angora or metallic/furry ICE yarn

Cast on 40 stitches. Rib in Knit 2, Purl 2 for 10 rows.
Next row: CAST ON 5 stitches, continue to rib across row.
Next Row: CAST ON 5 stitches. Rib in KNIT 2, PURL 2 across row. (50 sts)
Work in K2, P2 ribbing for 20 rows.
Next Row: BIND OFF 5 stitches in ribbing, continue ribbing across the row.
Next Row: BIND OFF 5 stitches in ribbing, continue ribbing across the row. (40 sts)

Next Row: (Right Side): Knit and increase in EVERY STITCH across the row. (100 sts.)
Rib in K2, P2 for for 10 rows. Bind off in rib.

Place knitted piece on a flat surface, with the collar (fuller stitches) at the top and the beginning (cast on) edge on the bottom. Fold the right side of the collar down to meet the right side of the cast on edge. Pin together with a plastic darning needle.
Fold the left side of the collar down to the left side of the cast on edge. Pin in place.

Thread a long strand of white furry yarn on separate darning needle and sew the right side and the left side (separately) - in an L shape - from the outer edge of the sleeve down to the cast on edge. Finish by folding down the collar.

HAT

#6 needles, white angora or metallic-furry ICE yarn

Cast on 56 stitches. Knit 1, Purl 1 for 6 rows. 
Knit and increase in EVERY OTHER stitch across the row. (84 sts)
Repeat: Knit and increase in EVERY OTHER stitch across the row. (126 sts)
Knit 8 rows.
Crown:
Knit 1, Knit 2 together across the row.
Knit 1 row.
Knit 1, Knit 2 together across the row.
Continue to knit 1, knit 2 together across the rows until there are 6-9 stitches on the needle. Cut long strand. Thread this strand through darning needle and weave darning needle through remaining stitches on the knitting needle. Pull stitches up tightly. Knot securely. Sew back seam.

NOTE: Add a pair of white Mary Jane shoes and white panties to complete this outfit.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Another beautiful design :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Just adorable another on my to do list!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So cute! Can't wait til summer vacation so I can do more fun knitting!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the great patterns


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Another beauty - thank you!!!


----------



## Kayakser (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you my GD's will love this for their dolls


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

Thank you! Can't wait to try this one either.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Very cute--as usual--Knit on, Elaine--we love every stitch!


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

You have talent and you have vision :thumbup:


----------



## Greatgramma (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your talents with us. Both outfits are sooo cute.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks again for another lovely pattern.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

WOW...Another two to make for wardrobe for xmas for GDS..

A Big Thanks again...Happy Crafting...Davena


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Another winner! Thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

As always, thank you for your generosity. You've made MANY little girls very happy!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Another beautiful outfit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Travelgal (Sep 20, 2012)

Another great outfit!!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

This one particularly caught my eye. Will try it soon. LOVE the shoes!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

absolutely love your patterns, I see others that charge for their patterns and yours are much better!


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine, for two more beautiful outfits. I have copied both of them and will be making them soon. Love the look of the shaggy yarn and eyelash yarn, but find it hard to work with (especially the eyelash yarn). Is there some trick to using it? I have the long strand eyelash and most of the strands end up in the stitch and I have to go back and "pick" them out so they will look "furry". Or is that the way you have to do it, too? Again, thanks for the two newest patterns. Judy


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here it is in PDF


Enjoy.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Elaine, this is so cute! Thank you for sharing again!


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Here it is in PDF
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Rhyanna!


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Another great pattern! THANK YOU!!


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

Your patterns are fabulous, thank you for sharing them---you make Nanas and little girls very happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

You're welcome Terry.

Rhyanna


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

So so cute, I agree there is no end to your talent Elaine.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Elaine is indeed the talent one, and Bless her for sharing her patterns with others.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------

